# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 29th Aug - 2 Sep 2016

## Perdita

Episode 8978: Monday 29th August at 7.30pm 

Itâs a dark day for Maria. 
Things go from bad to worse for Caz. 
And Sally and Phelan go head to head.

Writer â Jan McVerry
Director â Menhaj Huda
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 8979: Monday 29th August at 8.30pm

Maria comes face to face with fear. 
Sally has a change of heart. 
Nick and Leanne put the past behind them.

Writer â Mark Wadlow
Director â Menhaj Huda
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 8980: Wednesday 31st August at 7.30pm

Mariaâs fear plays into Cazâs hands. 
Sally leads a factory walkout. 
And Steve has a word with Liz.

Writer â Mark Burt
Director â Menhaj Huda
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 8981: Friday 2nd September at 7.30pm

Leanne comes clean. 
Craigâs birthday dreams are shattered. 
And Jennyâs exposed in Underworld

Writer â Simon Crowther
Director â Menhaj Huda
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 8982: Friday 2nd September at 8.30pm

Nick faces a nightmare. 
Bethâs world falls apart. 
And Gary helps Bethany to face her fear.

Writer â Ella Greenhill
Director â Menhaj Huda
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016), louisa (17-08-2016), tammyy2j (17-08-2016), Vikki (17-08-2016)

----------


## louisa

Sally and Todd should team up with Billy on the sidelines to take Phelan down a peg or two. That'll be interesting. Team... Sodd all the way.

----------


## Perdita

Sally has her head too much in the clouds to be of any use to bring Phelan down but Todd and Billy would be great! :Thumbsup:

----------

parkerman (17-08-2016), tammyy2j (17-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Leanne tells Nick the dad is Steve

----------


## olivia1896

"Jenny's exposed in the underworld" Well good! serves her right. It was only really Sally who she had problems with, she had no reason to be a sneaky cow against the others

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016), tammyy2j (17-08-2016), Vikki (17-08-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Sally has her head too much in the clouds to be of any use to bring Phelan down


Sally can be any sort of Councillor the scriptwriters want. Attention to detail like a character's previous personality can be dispensed with completely if necessary for a good story and especially if it has something to do with the Council about which the Corrie scriptwriters do not have the first clue.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016), Perdita (17-08-2016), tammyy2j (17-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sally has her head too much in the clouds to be of any use to bring Phelan down but Todd and Billy would be great!


I would like to see Anna also involved in his downfall

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016), lizann (19-08-2016), parkerman (17-08-2016), Perdita (17-08-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I would like to see Anna also involved in his downfall


 Indeed. When Phelan first moved to the Street, Anna and Phelan were falling over each other every two minutes, now they never see each other!

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016), lizann (19-08-2016), Perdita (17-08-2016), swmc66 (18-08-2016), tammyy2j (17-08-2016)

----------


## louisa

Anna's got brains too. So Todd, Billy, Sally and Anna oh and Gary. That's one heck of a club. It'll be interesting to see.

----------

parkerman (17-08-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Anna's got brains too. So Todd, Billy, Sally and Anna oh and Gary. That's one heck of a club. It'll be interesting to see.


Don't forget Michael.

----------

Perdita (17-08-2016)

----------


## louisa

Oh yeah I forgot about Michael.  :Wal2l:  If we could get this club into the double figures, Phelan won't have a chance.

----------


## swmc66

I thought Sally would have got involved in a lot of local issues and made some sort of difference and she has not which is a shame. Phelan will win over Sally as the story needs to get to the other stage where he starts to get the money from  Jason. Last time Phelan got away with it all the only second case where the villain got away with it. The other being when Gail was conned!

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

anyone else think craig and bethany would make a cute couple? or atleast best friends like the actors are

----------

lizann (19-08-2016), mariba (19-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

They are the only teenagers on the street so it will not take long

----------


## livden

WTF?! STILL no Todd & Billy?! This is pissing me off so much. I just can't. Best couple on the show in like forever yet they get no screen time! WHY?! Do the writers hate them or something?

----------


## lizann

> anyone else think craig and bethany would make a cute couple? or atleast best friends like the actors are


 are they same age abouts?

----------


## lizann

> anyone else think craig and bethany would make a cute couple? or atleast best friends like the actors are


 are they same age abouts?

----------


## Perdita

> are they same age abouts?


Bethany is 16, Craig is 18

----------

lizann (20-08-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

> Bethany is 16, Craig is 18


would only be illegal if they had sex

----------


## Perdita

> would only be illegal if they had sex


You can legally have sex as 16 year old

----------


## olivia1896

> You can legally have sex as 16 year old


not with an adult. that adult would be charged. someone i know was arrested for having sex with a 17yr old when he was 18 because 16 is the age of consent, but they still cant have sex with someone over 18 and as i write this i realise laws differ by country and even state. i dont live anywhere in europe.

----------


## Dazzle

> not with an adult. that adult would be charged. someone i know was arrested for having sex with a 17yr old when he was 18 because 16 is the age of consent, but they still cant have sex with someone over 18 and as i write this i realise laws differ by country and even state. i dont live anywhere in europe.


It's not illegal for a 16 year old to have sex with an adult here in the UK (more's the pity!).

Are you in the US, Olivia?  :Smile:

----------


## olivia1896

> It's not illegal for a 16 year old to have sex with an adult here in the UK (more's the pity!).
> 
> Are you in the US, Olivia?


Australia actually. I just looked it up and depends on which state. In some, those states require that the older party shouldn't be more than 2 yrs older. So that means a 16 year old sleeping with a 19 year old would be illegal in that state/case. I keep forgetting about how laws differ in different countries

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Australia actually. I just looked it up and depends on which state. In some, those states require that the older party shouldn't be more than 2 yrs older. So that means a 16 year old sleeping with a 19 year old would be illegal in that state/case. I keep forgetting about how laws differ in different countries


I think the two years older law is a good idea.  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Over on Coronation Street, Maria Connor's love life will soon be the least of her problems as she faces a terrifying experience in her own home.


Â©  ITV
Maria (Samia Ghadie) is already at the centre of one big storyline after recently having a one-night stand with Eva Price's boyfriend Aidan.

Maria's steamy encounter with Aidan remains very much on her mind later this month as Eva and Audrey Roberts both hassle her at the salon, claiming that she never should have dumped her boyfriend Luke Britton.

As Eva's opinion is the last thing she wants to hear at the moment, jealous Maria snaps at her by claiming that her relationship with Aidan won't last, before storming straight out of the salon.

Things then get even more stressful for Maria when she takes a walk on the Red Rec with her son Liam and finds Caz Hammond sleeping rough on a bench.

Although Maria is shocked to see Caz in such a bad way, she still refuses to take pity on her when Caz begs for another chance to move back in.

Later, arriving home after her difficult day, Maria is baffled to find the door to her flat open. As she enters cautiously, she's horrified to disturb a burglar who's lurking in the shadows.

Shoving Maria out of the way, the intruder makes a run for it, causing Maria to fall and crack her head on the edge of a table. Will she be okay?


Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, August 29 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (21-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

does caz organise the intruder

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Eva and Audrey should mind their own business about Maria and Luke.  How do they know what Luke's like as a boyfriend?  Besides, he left Maria and threw the keys at her.

----------


## lizann

> Eva and Audrey should mind their own business about Maria and Luke.  How do they know what Luke's like as a boyfriend?  Besides, he left Maria and threw the keys at her.


 eva yes but audrey is close to maria and likes luke

----------


## lizann

> Eva and Audrey should mind their own business about Maria and Luke.  How do they know what Luke's like as a boyfriend?  Besides, he left Maria and threw the keys at her.


 eva yes but audrey is close to maria and likes luke

----------


## swmc66

I can understand Maria getting annoyed about advice from Eva

----------


## olivia1896

> I can understand Maria getting annoyed about advice from Eva


oh well serves her right for sleeping with Eva's bf. maria was devestated when she found out Liam cheated on her with Carla so you'd that would make her not want to ever be "that" person

----------


## Perdita

This week on the Street: Maria is attacked, Craig uncovers Beth's secret, Alex could put a stop to Phelan's fiendish plans and Gary makes a stand for Bethany!

 Maria and Caz - Coronation Street - ITV
Maria's shocked to find Caz sleeping rough on a bench. But pointing out she's already had her fingers burnt once, Maria hands her some cash and tells her she'll have to sort herself out.

 Burglar and Maria - Coronation Street - ITV
Maria comes home to find a burglar in her house! Shoving Maria out of the way, she falls and cracks her head on the edge of a table.

 Caz - Coronation Street - ITV
Caz calls at Maria flat and is horrified to discover she's been attacked.

 Maria and Caz - Coronation Street - ITV
While tending to Maria's wound, Caz phones the police to report the burglary.

 Caz, Maria and Liam - Coronation Street - ITV
Maria and Caz comfort Liam but as Caz prepares to leave, Liam finds his dad's watch in Caz's bag. Will she be able to explain?

 Beth and Craig - Coronation Street - ITV
Craig's devastated when Beth admits to Craig she concealed the truth about his dad from him.

ITV

----------

Dazzle (22-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Johnny - Coronation Street - ITV
When Johnny catches the Underworld staff out for slacking Sean wonders who grassed them up.

 Jenny and Johnny - Coronation Street - ITV
We can't think who it might be!?

 Aidan, Jenny and Johnny - Coronation Street - ITV
But are Jenny and Johnny about to be busted!?

 Tim, Sally, Alex and Phelan - Coronation Street - ITV
Sally explains to Phelan how the building he intends to pull down currently houses a film club which Alex attends. Will this put Phelan's plans in jeopardy?

 Eileen and Todd - Coronation Street - ITV
Meanwhile, Todd tells Eileen she's mad to invest in Phelan's project but is Eileen prepared to listen?

 Liz and Steve - Coronation Street - ITV
Steve lays the law down to Liz and tells her if she can't disguise her feelings over the situation with Leanne then she needs to find somewhere else to live as he can't risk losing Michelle.

 Gary and Bethany - Coronation Street - ITV
Bethany's shocked when Gary turns up at school and tells the Head that Lauren is has been making Bethany's life hell and they need to do something about it!

ITV

----------

Dazzle (22-08-2016), livden (22-08-2016)

----------


## livden

YAY! Todd is back! It's about damn time. Now the only guy lacking is Billy.

----------

Dazzle (22-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

*Monday (1)*

Eva instructs Aidan to pack his stuff and move it over to her flat, then heads out to find Maria. Aidan masks his concern. In the salon, Eva and Audrey needle away at Maria, suggesting that she should never have split up with Luke. Maria finally snaps and storms out, telling Eva that her relationship with Aidan won't last.

Furious after her exchange with Maria, Eva is even more put out to discover Aidan hasn't even started packing. 

Meanwhile, Maria and Liam walk Ozzy on the Red Rec and they're shocked to find Caz sleeping rough on a bench. Explaining that the army has kicked her out, Caz hopes Maria will take pity on her. However, Maria points out that she's already had her fingers burnt once, so she hands Caz some cash and tells her she'll have to sort herself out.

Later, things get worse for Caz when a kid approaches her on her bench. While he distracts her, his mate steals her rucksack. Caz is at the end of her tether.

That evening, finding the door to her flat open, Maria enters with trepidation as a burglar lurks in the shadows...

Elsewhere, having cast her eye over Phelan's development proposal, Sally assures him that he has her full support. However, when she finds out from Tim that the proposed development will mean the knocking down of the community hall, Sally tells Phelan and Eileen that she may have to withdraw her support. Phelan is furious.

Also, Jenny is loved up after spending the night with Johnny, but she tells him she'd better get going as they wouldn't want anyone to spot her leaving his flat. With Johnny out at a meeting, the girls down tools, produce an array of snacks and sit back to watch a film in the factory. Jenny is appalled. 

Finally, Gary is concerned for Bethany's welfare and asks Craig to keep an eye on her.


*Monday (2)*

Shoving Maria out of the way, the burglar makes a run for it. Maria falls, cracking her head on the edge of a table. Soon afterwards, Caz calls at Maria's flat and is horrified to discover she's been attacked. While tending to Maria's wound, Caz phones the police to report the burglary. 

The police question Maria, who breaks down as she relives her ordeal. Caz comforts her. Scared at the thought of being on her own, Maria asks Caz if she'll stay over. Caz is only too pleased to act as Maria's rock, but is there more to this than meets the eye?


Meanwhile, Sally explains to Phelan and Eileen how the building he intends to pull down currently houses a film club which Alex attends. Realising he needs to have Alex on side, Phelan takes him for a drink. Phelan calls at Number 4 with Alex in tow and explains to Sally that he's had a rethink and would like to include some extra affordable housing. Tim remains sceptical.

Elsewhere, having brought in the last of Leanne's things, Nick cracks open a bottle of fizz and tells Liz, Michelle, Steve, Leanne and Dev how happy he is that they're back together. 

Also, when Kate warns the factory girls that Johnny is on his way back, they quickly kill the film and clear up the debris. Johnny enters to find the girls working away. Grabbing a moment with Johnny, Jenny gives him the heads up on how the factory girls have been taking him for a ride. Fuming, Johnny accuses the girls of wasting work time and docks their wages. As Sean suspects someone grassed them up, Jenny squirms. 

Finally, Craig explains to Bethany how Gary has asked him to keep an eye on her. Bethany is quietly chuffed at Gary's interest in her.


*Wednesday*

Caz is disappointed when Maria tells her that she'd like her to find somewhere else to stay, despite being grateful for her staying over. As Maria comforts Liam and promises him the burglar won't come back, her phone rings but there's nobody there. Maria is clearly unnerved, totally unaware that Caz is the one who made the call.

As Caz prepares to leave, Liam then finds his dad's watch in Caz's bag. Will Caz be able to explain? And still unnerved by the weird phone calls, will Maria have a change of heart and ask Caz to stay?

Meanwhile, Aidan calls the girls together and asks for volunteers for overtime. One by one the girls refuse, angry with Johnny for docking their wages. When the girls demand to know how Johnny found out about their film ruse, Johnny refuses to say. 

Accusing the management of spying on them, Sally then leads the girls out on strike. In the pub, the girls congratulate Sally for standing up to the management. Tim is also proud of her, but warns her she's wrong about Phelan.

Elsewhere, aware that there's something up with Liz, Michelle puts pressure on Steve to find out what's troubling her. Steve promises to have a word. Steve lays the law down to Liz and tells her to find somewhere else to live if she can't disguise her feelings over the situation with Leanne, as he can't risk losing Michelle. Liz is stunned.

Also today, having reassured Eileen that she's doing the right thing with Jason's money, Phelan is relieved when Eileen promises to transfer the Â£65,000 today. Todd calls in the cab office and is gutted to hear she's at the bank transferring Jason's money. Tim sympathises and reckons Todd's right not to trust Phelan. Todd tells Eileen she's mad to invest in Phelan's project, but is Eileen prepared to listen?


*Friday (1)*

As Nick and Leanne discuss baby names, Nick promises that so long as the baby calls him 'Daddy', that's all that matters. Leanne calls in the pub and tears a strip off Liz, telling her that she and Steve have come to an agreement and it's none of her business. Liz calls a truce and offers Steve a hug, promising him the last thing she wants is to see him and Michelle split up. Steve is relieved. 

As they prepare dinner, Nick confides in Leanne that his whole relationship with Carla was based on lies and he would never want to go through that again. Realising it's time for complete honesty, Leanne admits that her baby's father is Steve McDonald...

Meanwhile, Beth, Chesney, Kirk and Sinead make a fuss of Craig as he opens his 18th birthday presents. Tim takes Craig to The Rovers for his first legal pint, before Beth throws a birthday party at Number 5 for Craig. 


As Craig opens his cards, he comes across a letter from the police and his face falls. He reveals his application has been refused on the grounds he failed to declare a relative's criminal conviction.

Elsewhere, Aidan puts pressure on Johnny to resolve the situation with the factory girls and reveal who grassed them up, but Johnny refuses. Having called a strike, the girls assemble outside. 

While Aidan tries to negotiate with them, Jenny slips inside. Alone in the factory, Jenny and Johnny kiss passionately. When Aidan offers the girls cakes and double time, they crack and agree to go back to work. As the girls troop in, will they catch Johnny and Jenny in the act?


*Friday (2)*

Leanne assures Nick that sleeping with Steve was a one off and a huge mistake which she deeply regrets. Nick struggles to take in the news. When Leanne admits that she slept with Steve the night that Nick confessed his love for her, he becomes furious. 

Leanne assures Nick that Steve wants nothing to do with the baby. Nick is not convinced, pointing out that Steve could change his mind at any time. Leanne begs Nick to give her another chance, promising him that they can still be a family. But is this a bridge too far for an angry Nick?

Meanwhile, with all eyes on her, Beth reveals that Craig's dad has been in and out of prison all his life. Craig is shocked. Beth admits to Craig that she concealed the truth about his dad from him, as it was she who shopped him to the police after his first offence and since then he's spent most of his life behind bars. Craig is devastated. 

Calling Beth a selfish liar, Craig storms out. Hoping for some sympathy, Beth looks to Kirk, but she's devastated when he tells her Craig is right. Tim and Faye find Craig about to deface the chippy with an aerosol. Tim persuades Craig to come home with them.

Elsewhere, Lauren threatens Bethany in the school corridor, but quickly retreats when the Head Teacher approaches. The Head asks Bethany to come with him. Bethany is taken aback to find Gary in the Head's office. Gary tells the Head that Lauren is a bully who's been making Bethany's life hell and they need to do something about it. As Gary drops Bethany at home, makings her promise to let him know if she receives any more abusive texts, Bethany is touched by his kindness.

Also, Sean and Izzy lay into Jenny, angry that she's been having a fling with the boss and telling tales about her work mates. Johnny is hurt when he overhears Kate, Aidan and Sean discussing his relationship with Jenny and suggesting she's only after his money.


Digital Spy

----------

Rice Christie (23-08-2016), tammyy2j (24-08-2016)

----------


## Rice Christie

The Platts are the only thing keeping me watching.

The stories are so dull and repetitive.

----------


## Rice Christie

The Platts are the only thing keeping me watching.

The stories are so dull and repetitive.

----------


## louisa

I'm glad to see Todd back too. Don't worry Livden - if Billy's not back next week, he definitely is the week after. He's in the spoilers in the What's on TV magazine.

----------


## Dazzle

> The Platts are the only thing keeping me watching.
> 
> The stories are so dull and repetitive.


I agree the Platts are the highlight at the moment.  I am enjoying some of the other stories however - even though they all seem to be based around affairs/cheating at the moment.  :Wal2l:

----------

Rice Christie (24-08-2016)

----------


## louisa

Aidan and Maria really ticked me off. For some reason, I like Eva. Plus I wouldn't touch Aidan with a 10ft barge pole.

----------


## parkerman

> For some reason, I like Eva.


I like Eva for two good reasons.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I like Eva for two good reasons....


And what ample reasons they are.

----------

parkerman (24-08-2016)

----------

